# Warning About Windows Vista



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

> SAN FRANCISCO, Dec. 24  Microsoft is facing an early crisis of confidence in the quality of its Windows Vista operating system as computer security researchers and hackers have begun to find potentially serious flaws in the system that was released to corporate customers late last month.
> 
> On Dec. 15, a Russian programmer posted a description of a flaw that makes it possible to increase a users privileges on all of the companys recent operating systems, including Vista. And over the weekend a Silicon Valley computer security firm said it had notified Microsoft that it had also found that flaw, as well as five other vulnerabilities, including one serious error in the software code underlying the companys new Internet Explorer 7 browser.
> 
> The browser flaw is particularly troubling because it potentially means that Web users could become infected with malicious software simply by visiting a booby-trapped site. That would make it possible for an attacker to inject rogue software into the Vista-based computer, according to executives at Determina, a company based in Redwood City, Calif., that sells software intended to protect against operating system and other vulnerabilities.


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/25/t...02800&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=print


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/25/t...02800&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=print


Have an odd feeling that this isn't going to be the last time we hear of security flaws with Vista......thanks for sharing, lex...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

its a microsoft product....... what do you expect?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Not a good start.
I lagged on buying into XP until both the price of a computer became more attractive and XP became mature and the worst of the known flaws in XP were addressed ( hopefully  ).
It will be interesting to see how the general public perceives this.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Not a good start.
> I lagged on buying into XP until both the price of a computer became more attractive and XP became mature and the worst of the known flaws in XP were addressed ( hopefully  ).
> It will be interesting to see how the general public perceives this.


did the same thing. Xp was out around 3 years before I bought it. Still unsure if I made a mistake or not. 

I think Vista is going to be raked over the coals, personally. Time will tell.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm i just read the paper this morning..... found more flaws there too with security 

more info in vista forum


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

valis said:


> did the same thing. Xp was out around 3 years before I bought it. Still unsure if I made a mistake or not.
> 
> I think Vista is going to be raked over the coals, personally. Time will tell.


 wanna know the truth from me?

ive only owned windows xp personally for about a year....... i was really attached to 98 se


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ditto, but once I played with 2k I was hooked. Still think it was the best os they made....nowhere near as many bugs as xp, pretty secure (for windows), and solid as a rock.

Again, time will tell.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i still like to play around with the 95 and 98 machines, i hated 2k:down: dont know why just did not like it 


really killed me when i had to give up my windows 95 at work and upgrade to xp:down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Read this here.

A Cost Analysis of Windows Vista Content Protection

http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.txt


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

read that somewhere else, hewee.....still like the 'longest suicide note in history' part......I've been saying for some time that vista/longhorn, plus the fresh movement from Apple, is really going to level the playing field.....

Time will tell.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Windows Vista is beginning to sound like Windows Millennium with DRM. And what's up with Microsoft's determination to do away with old style file menus? Did it ever occur to them many of us still like that setup because it keeps things organized instead of scattered all over the place like IE7 is?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

What else is new? 

Aren't all the versions of MS IE vulnerable?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

My version of windows Vista is best... i get the looks and features of vista , but it runs on XP


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> My version of windows Vista is best... i get the looks and features of vista , but it runs on XP


Are you using some type of mod? Or did you just use the Vista theme?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Vista themes

look in the "Show us your Desktops #(2)" 
thread, i posted screen shots


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SouthParkXP101 said:


> My version of windows Vista is best... i get the looks and features of vista , but it runs on XP


But one of my major complaints is that Vista moved everything around and looks different! If I want my computer to look like Vista, I'll run Vista.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> But one of my major complaints is that Vista moved everything around and looks different! If I want my computer to look like Vista, I'll run Vista.


That's a good point.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> But one of my major complaints is that Vista moved everything around and looks different! If I want my computer to look like Vista, I'll run Vista.


nothing moves around on here....

all in the same place just looks updated in vista style


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

valis said:


> read that somewhere else, hewee.....still like the 'longest suicide note in history' part......I've been saying for some time that vista/longhorn, plus the fresh movement from Apple, is really going to level the playing field.....
> 
> Time will tell.


It sure does not sound good and lots of people are going to be mad over things not working or working right or as good as it should and the cost going up etc.

Then like you said there is Apple


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

One thing that is bad is that Gates, etal. desired Vista to be so secure from the start, but evidently that goal was not obtained - at least not yet. Interesting article from earlier this year from Bill:

http://www.informationweek.com/news...HIVACOQSNDLQCKH0CJUNN2JVN?articleID=180201580

For some articles pertaining to Vista:
http://news.com.com/Piecing+together+Windows+Vista/2009-1016_3-6050105.html

And then if anyone wants to snoop  into some email from the Windows guys:
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/execmail/default.mspx

For a final laugh, this article gave me a chuckle:
http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8535597912.html


----------



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

Two months ago I said in a thread somewhere here that Vista was going to suffer the same fate as ME and I still stand by that.

I cut my teeth on 98 and it was painful. When I went to XP it was like winning the lotto. With 98 one actually needed to know a thing or two about computers to put it back on the tracks when it ran off. XP is so intuitive that a caveman can operate it.

XP has never given me any serious trouble and it is going to be tough for Microsoft to beat it in my opinion. 

I will stay with XP until it is no longer supported. As a fair weather computer enthusiast which is a category that probably most people fall into, I don't need anything more that XP together with Zone alarm, a router, and a decent AV program like AVG. and some common sense. Throw in a decent spyware program and your good to go


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

> Two months ago I said in a thread somewhere here that Vista was going to suffer the same fate as ME and I still stand by that.


Microsoft will probably do everything they can to avoid Millennium's fate, I read they spent over 10 billion dollars developing it so they're going to want to recover that money at the very least. But I agree, except for its installation in new computers I don't expect business owners or home users to rush out and get it anytime soon. Why should they when 2000 and XP are still supported and work so well?

Not only that but Vista does require some hardware upgrades, which may be cost inhibitive for some and could be another dissuading factor. I would venture to guess a sizable number of people don't even have a DVD player yet to install Vista.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

vista is going to level the playing field between apple and MS much more than apple's slick ad campaign will.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd be *very curious* to know what MS would do if Vista turns out to be a lemon before it reaches most user's hands and people stick to their guns, ignore Vista and stick with XP....

Hmm.....I wonder..


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

ballpark570 said:


> ...snip...
> XP is so intuitive that a caveman can operate it.
> ...snip...


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

I sure don't think vista is going to be another millenium. Already mentioned they have put way to much time and money into it. Vista is going to be the next OS and going to be sought after just as XP was from windows 98. Once it is out for a little while and people start to see what they can do with it and so on, the "I wants" will start in and people go out and get it. True old Bill wanted it to be secure as possible before launch and is one of the reasons it has been pushed back so many times, but no OS is perfect and never will be. Always going to have open windows. Stability on the other hand is another issue all together and Vista at least the last (final) release seems pretty stable.


----------

